# TOSlink 0.5sec delay?



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dear experts: I have a 921, connected to a sony TV via standard RCA cables, and via TOSlink to a samsung "home theater in a box" via TOSlink. I can hear the audio coming directly to the TV perfectly in sync with the video. However, the samsung outputs it with about a quarter to half a second of delay. Has anyone experienced such an issue? Is this a bug in the 921, or a bug in my samsung? help appreciated.

/iaw


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

This is a shot in the dark, but check the settings on your Samsung for a "delay" setting. There may be something on be default. Many systems have a programmable audio delay to match the audio to DLP displays that by nature have some video delay in them. (Samsung displays are known for this.) There should be a way to adjust the delay setting. It would be helpful to have model numbers.

And this is the 942 forum. There is a seperate forum for 921 issues.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

mike_johnson said:


> And this is the 942 forum. There is a seperate forum for 921 issues.


I think he clicked without looking. They moved the forums around in the menu, and the 942 forum is at the top the of the list where the 921 used to be.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to the 921 forum. 

iaw - are you saying that the audio is out of sync with the video by up to a half second? Try rebooting your 921. Try looking for a delay setting on your receiver.


----------



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

for a change, this is *not* a problem of the 921, but apparently the samsung HT-DB650 home-theater-in-a-box. when the TOSlink sound is PCM, there is no delay. when the TOSlink sound is dolby digital, I get the awful delay.

sorry to have bugged you. /iaw


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I have the delay with my yamaha reciever as well. its about .2-.3 delay on everything. lucky for me the new yamaha rxv2500 has an adjustable delay for each input. so i dialed in the delay and now that lips match the audio. Its not a problem exclusive to the 921. All dish boxes have it. my 510 is the same thing

Jon


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

It's your stereo equipment; it doesn't have anything to do with Dish's receivers. When the receiver sends out the video and audio, they are in sync. This is true of the 921, 510, 508, etc. etc.

What you do after that in terms of slow audio processing / filtering in your stereo, or slow video processing / filtering in your HDTV, well, that's up to you. If your equipment adds noticeable delay, you either have to compensate, or you need to disable whatever mode or feature is causing the delay.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I had the same type delay on a samsung with DVD toslink. Now have a JVC and the delay is only about 100millisec


----------

